# Rusted out battery tray



## PHARMER (May 12, 2003)

My battery tray on my 86 gti is extrmly rusted out and i cant find any place that has a new OEM one that i can weld in to replace it.








Just would like to know if any one here know where i can find one. 
thanks


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Rusted out battery tray (PHARMER)*

I am sure a dealer can order one for you...
if not look on ebay I have seen some from time to time show up.


----------

